
The Impious Delights of Hieronymus Bosch - irickt
https://newrepublic.com/article/132024/impious-delights-hieronymus-bosch
======
jzymbaluk
[http://boschproject.org](http://boschproject.org) has some extremely high
resolution versions of some of Bosch's work along with infrared view and some
cool Bosch research.

------
shaftoe
I have to admit that I clicked this expecting to read about a fictional Los
Angeles detective.

~~~
X-Istence
So happy I am not the only one.

------
forgotpwtomain
This appeared not too long ago on HN also; [https://tuinderlusten-
jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en](https://tuinderlusten-jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en)
(An interactive/annotated page for Bosch's The Garden of Earthly Delights)

------
supernintendo
I adore Bosch. His most famous works are almost reminiscent of the surrealist
period of the 1900s but with the vastness typical of a lot of Renaissance era
art. One of my favorites, however, is Creation of the World [1]. Reminds me of
some of the awesome science fiction art of the 80s.

[1]
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Hieronym...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Hieronymus_Bosch_-
_The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights_-_The_exterior_\(shutters\).jpg)

------
f_allwein
Amazing painter who seemed to be centuries ahead of his time. Visit the
exhibition (or see one of his works in a museum) if you can.

------
nerdponx
I've never read a review of an art exhibition before. I never even thought to
question the curators the way I might question the author of the book.

